# Probleme mit QT-Update....

## alex00

Will ein emerge --update world machen, aber leider scheinen massive Probleme mit QT zu sein. Weiss jemand wie ich das lösen kann?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Idefix alex # emerge -p --deep --update world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## AWO

Hallo alex00,

habe hier genau das gleiche Problem und bisher keine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe alle QT-relevanten Sachen entfernt und anschließend eine Neuinstalltion auf qt-*-4.5.1 durchgeführt. Das Problem der Abhängigkeiten bleibt nach wie vor ...

Gruß AWO

----------

## musv

2 Threads zum selben Problem???

----------

## alex00

Naja heißt das jetzt dass ich derzeit nicht auf QT 4.5 updaten kann/soll? Also wollte mein digikam neu emergen und da will er auch das ganze QT-Zeug....also nicht sehr angenehm das ganze. Lösung?

----------

## Finswimmer

Klar kannst du auf Qt-4.5 update.

Ich habe hier qt-svg-4.5.1-r1 laufen.

Wenn du Blocks hast, deinstallierst du die betreffenden Pakete.

Dann hat Portage es einfacher.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Das Problem ist einfach, dass Qt selber nur funktioniert, wenn alle Komponenten die selbe Vesion haben. Bei nem qt-core mit 4.5.1 und qt-gui mit 4.4.2 verweigert die Application der Start...

Von dem her ist der Block sehr gerechtfertigt.

Einfach alles was mit "x11-libs/qt-" anfängt deinstallieren und danach wieder installieren (in der neuen Version natürlich  :Wink:  )

Aber vorher alle Programme, die du während dem Installieren brauchst, und die auf Qt4 basieren, starten. Denn sobald Qt weg ist geht das nimmer. Im Arbeitsspeicher bleiben die Libs ja erhalten, so dass du trotz deinstalliertem Qt weiterhin deinen KDE4-Desktop traktieren kannst  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## alex00

Kann ich mir die Pakete die ich deinstallieren muss irgendwie automatisch zusammenstellen lassen....also alles was mit QT zutun hat am Bildschim ausgeben lassen um das der Reihe nach abarbeiten zu können (oder hat jemand von euch eine Zusammenstellung)?

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Bei mir ging es nachdem ich folgendes in die /etc/portage/package.keywords

gesetzt hatte.

x11-libs/qt

x11-libs/qt-script

x11-libs/qt-svg

x11-libs/qt-qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql

x11-libs/qt-core

x11-libs/qt-gui

x11-libs/qt-test

x11-libs/qt-dbus

x11-libs/qt-phonon

x11-libs/qt-webkit

x11-libs/qt-opengl

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

x11-libs/qt-assistant

und anschliessend die oben aufgeführten manuell mit 

emerge -av <Paketname> 

habe durchlaufen lassen. Danach einfach das world update fahren.

Viel Erfolg.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## alex00

Vorhger hast aber alles was mIT qt 4 zu tun hat unmerged, oder?

----------

## Wolle

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Kann ich mir die Pakete die ich deinstallieren muss irgendwie automatisch zusammenstellen lassen....also alles was mit QT zutun hat am Bildschim ausgeben lassen um das der Reihe nach abarbeiten zu können (oder hat jemand von euch eine Zusammenstellung)?

 

```
equery list | grep x11-libs/qt | grep -v x11-libs/qt-[34] | sed 's/-[0-9].*//'
```

equery ist in app-portage/gentoolkit

Wenn du damit glücklich bist (x11-libs/qt-4 kann installiert bleiben):

```
emerge -C $(equery list | grep x11-libs/qt | grep -v x11-libs/qt-[34] | sed 's/-[0-9].*//')
```

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Nein, habe nichts unmerged. Einfach nur manuell die Pakete

ge-emerged.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## mv

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Kann ich mir die Pakete die ich deinstallieren muss irgendwie automatisch zusammenstellen lassen....also alles was mit QT zutun hat am Bildschim ausgeben lassen um das der Reihe nach abarbeiten zu können (oder hat jemand von euch eine Zusammenstellung)? 
> 
> ```
> equery list | grep x11-libs/qt | grep -v x11-libs/qt-[34] | sed 's/-[0-9].*//'
> ```
> ...

 

Zu so etwas gibt es doch eix:

```
eix -I --only-names x11-libs/qt
```

wobei das -I nur die installierten Pakete selektiert und --only-names je nach Bedarf durch -c, -v oder nichts ersetzt werden kann.

----------

## Josef.95

Sollte es sich nicht mit einem beherzten Druck der Enter Taste Installieren lassen?

AFAIK sind diese block Ausgaben doch nur eine Info..

sprich:

[blocks b ]  kann, wenn OK installiert werden

[blocks B ]  ein Block wo Portage ohne weiteres nicht weiter kommt

Oder habe ich das eigentliche Problem nun übersehen..?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nunja:

```
emerge --ask --update qt
```

danach gibts keine Blocks mehr in system/world update. Habe ich am WE auf zwei Maschinen so gemacht.

...warum portage die blocks selber auseinanderknibbelt wenn man nur qt aktualisiert, aber laut um Hilfe brüllt wenn man system/world aktualisieren möchte, ist mir ein Rätsel...

----------

